# Pistol lubricants



## BRE346 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, I'm new so bear with me.

I'd like to read pros and cons about using graphite for a gun lubricant 

My pros:
It's slick and dry. 
It won't gum up with burnt powder. 
It won't evaporate or thin out with heat.
It won't drain or migrate.
It won't wear out.
A five-cent pencil should last a lifetime.

My cons:
It won't cushion a blow.
It won't penetrate.
Will it preserve?

Where should it be used?
Where should it not be used?

Talk to me.

Ancient airman


----------



## Silverbullit (May 18, 2014)

I would suggest these alternatives that are made specifically for weapon lubrication.

Militec – 1
Steel Shield's Weapon's Shield
Lucas Oil
Hoppe's #9
M-Pro 7
Break-Free CLP


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

graphite - great for pine-wood derby.

Firearms.... I don't think it does well with heat and burning stuff.

It seems to me I'm cleaning graphite off my guns [burnt powder] and particle fouling is not a good thing.
Am I right that to get good lubrication, you need a thicker amount of graphite? That will cause problems on higher tolerance firearms.

Besides, I don't see the graphite motor oils anymore, maybe because its difficult to tell dirt from that kind of lubricant.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Graphite is a very good lubricant.
But, it readily falls off. It doesn't remain in place.
That's why it was commonly mixed with oil or grease, "back in the day."
Also, back then, it was found that Molybdenum disulfide, also in grease, worked better than did graphite.

Don't use a pencil "lead." That isn't pure graphite.
Pencil "lead" contains quite a lot of powdered clay, which is an abrasive.

Modern lubricants tend to use Teflon, instead of graphite.
Some of those formulæ work pretty well indeed.

In my mind, guns need pretty constant attention. I therefore suggest that you won't do well, using a "permanent" lubricant.
I use only simple oil, except on my Garand (which needs Moly grease). I recommend Ballistol, but anything, including old-fashion 3-in-1, will do the job.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Break-Free is all you need.


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

Ballistol, Hoppes #9 and Tetra grease work fine on all my firearms.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Frog lube


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

US made Ruger, Springfield, Remington: ..... Frog lube

Euro Beretta, SigSauer, CZ: ..... Hoppes gun oil


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Hoppes #9 for cleaning, and CLP/RemOil for lube. Seriously, there are a ton of decent cleaning/lube products out there that do a good job, but don't use graphite on your weapon.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been happy with shooters choice products, solvent and oil. There are many great products dedicated to clean lube your gun. I wouldn't use graphite.


----------



## Rotorflyr (May 13, 2006)

There are plenty of good options these day's including using synthetic motor oil....


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

The only plus I've read about is graphite will not congeal at arctic temperatures.
Since I don't plan to every be that cold, Miltec or Hops is good enough for me.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I never understand why people want to use NON gun products on guns. I think they people who design/engineer gun lubes really know what they're doing and what a gun's lubrication requirements are better than a car guy does. 

That being said, I don't think there's much difference between Outers, vs. CLP vs. any body else's oil. Can somebody come forward and tell us about a pistol that was just seized up because the oil failed? I think not. 

Froglube is another story. I use it in most cases where it makes sense. But for the average home shooter I think 3-in-1 oil is just fine. Save your money and buy a better grade of ammo.


----------



## Montogo (Oct 22, 2015)

Frog Lube works great, or regular good gun oil


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Crisco


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner said:


> Crisco


:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

MPro-7 makes about the best cleaner and they have lubricant as well. CLP does a fine job by itself. I haven't tried Frog Lube but my friend and shooting buddy swears by it.

Clean and lube separately. No lube does both jobs well although CLP comes real close.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steve; I don't know if you've actually heard but FireClean, a relatively respected firearm lubricant was reportedly to be nothing more than everyday Crisco and or a mixture of vegetable oils.

On a sidenote, however, Crisco and or vegetable oils is not a very good firearm lubricant and preservative as it tends to breakdown with exposure to UV light and oxygen then turns gummy.:roll:

Now on to Mobil 1 synthetic, good for 5000 shots or 5 months whichever comes first.:watching:

http://www.vuurwapenblog.com/general-opinion/lies-errors-and-omissions/ir-spectra-fireclean-crisco/


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Steven said:


> MPro-7 makes about the best cleaner and they have lubricant as well. CLP does a fine job by itself. I haven't tried Frog Lube but my friend and shooting buddy swears by it.
> 
> Clean and lube separately. No lube does both jobs well although CLP comes real close.


Although I've never tried it, Ballistol has a fairly large following.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

denner said:


> ...Mobil 1 synthetic, good for 5000 shots or 5 months whichever comes first.


...But how often must you change the oil filter?

Back to Reality: I use Ballistol. It cleans, it lubricates, it's a good leather preservative, and it even heals wounds!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

denner said:


> Crisco


I use Whale blubber.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Hoppes#9 is NOT a lubricant.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I use Whale blubber.


Baby seal blubber is the latest thing...........one good swing of a club and you are good for decades.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Seriously though, i stopped using oils on my pistols years ago when i was shooting alot.
High temp grease is all i lubricate with ,i started with a tube of lithium grease,which lasted for almost five years.
Now i use a pro shot product called pro gold grease,i am very happy with it so far.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

GETCHERGUN said:


> Baby seal blubber is the latest thing...........one good swing of a club and you are good for decades.


Oh man...that's cold! lol.


----------

